# Σεμινάριο Θεατρικής Μετάφρασης στη meta|φραση - Φεβρουάριος-Ιούνιος 2009



## diceman (Jan 5, 2009)

*Έναρξη: * Παρασκευή, 13/02/09
*Διάρκεια: *4 μήνες (16 εβδομάδες)
*Μαθήματα: *Παρασκευή, 6-9 μ.μ.

Σκοπός του σεμιναρίου είναι να γνωρίσει στους συμμετέχοντες τις ιδιαιτερότητες του σκηνικού λόγου και να τους εκπαιδεύσει στην τέχνη και τις τεχνικές της μετάφρασης θεατρικών έργων.

*Γλώσσες εργασίας: *Αγγλικά προς Ελληνικά

*Δομή*
Καλύπτονται τα εξής:


ιστορία της υποκριτικής: από τη ρητορική και την υποκριτική χειρονομιών στην υποκριτική μεθόδου και το σωματικό θέατρο
θεωρίες θεατρικής μετάφρασης
ανάλυση θεατρικού κειμένου
χειρισμός σκηνικών οδηγιών
σχέση πλοκής και μετάφρασης 
ανάλυση χαρακτήρων και ενσωμάτωση της ανάλυσης στο μετάφρασμα
υφολογικά χαρακτηριστικά: ιδιόλεκτος, διάλεκτος, κοινωνιόλεκτος
γλωσσικά χαρακτηριστικά: ελεύθερος στίχος, μέτρο και ομοιοκαταληξία
ατάκα, αστείο & λογοπαίγνιο στην κωμωδία
θέατρο των ιδεών & μακροπερίοδος λόγος
το παράλογο και το ανακόλουθο στο θέατρο
αθυροστομία & ευφυολόγημα
ο ρόλος της διασκευής 
πρακτική εξάσκηση στη μετάφραση αποσπασμάτων θεατρικών έργων διαφορετικών ειδών (έμμετρο ελισαβετιανό θέατρο, ρεαλιστικό-νατουραλιστικό, ψυχόδραμα, στρατευμένο θέατρο, θέατρο του παραλόγου, θέατρο σκληρότητας, θέατρο της Παλινόρθωσης κ.ά.)
η θεατρική μετάφραση στην Ελλάδα: τάσεις και παράμετροι


Με την ολοκλήρωση του σεμιναρίου, πέραν των μεταφραστικών ασκήσεων, οι σπουδαστές θα έχουν ολοκληρώσει και παρουσιάσει τη μετάφραση ενός θεατρικού έργου.

*Εισηγητής:* Αντώνης Γαλέος
Ο Αντώνης Γαλέος αποφοίτησε από το τμήμα Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας του Πανεπιστημίου Αθηνών και τα μεταπτυχιακά τμήματα του Claremont Graduate School (MA: Θεωρία της Λογοτεχνίας, Φιλοσοφία της Αναγέννησης) και του University of East Anglia (MA: Σκηνοθεσία Θεάτρου). Επίσης σπούδασε υποκριτική στο Pomona College. Από το 1999 κι έπειτα έχει μεταφράσει δεκάδες θεατρικά έργα για το επαγγελματικό θέατρο. Ενδεικτικά αναφέρονται τα: _4.48 Ψύχωση_ της Sarah Kane, _πνεύμα _της Margaret Edson, _Γλυκό Πουλί της Νιότης_ του Tennessee Williams, _Όνειρο Θερινής Νύχτας_ του William Shakespeare, _Mεγαλείο _της Abi Morgan.

*Προϋποθέσεις εγγραφής: *Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά την Αγγλική (κάτοχοι Proficiency, φοιτητές ή απόφοιτοι Αγγλικής Φιλολογίας κ.λπ.) και να έχουν ασχοληθεί με τη μετάφραση ή το θέατρο.

Επικοινωνήστε με τη Γραμματεία (210.36.29.000) για περισσότερες πληροφορίες.


----------

